# Weight



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

Do any of you put like a tractor weight on the back to give you more traction?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a couple of Front Wheel weights for a Allis Chalmers WD sitting on the garage floor waiting for me to find the time to get them put on the ATV. I just haven't found the time yet. There are many more to due things on my fix it list before I get to the point of putting the weights on the ATV

so I am hoping to due that some day.

though my Foreman is 4x4 which is a great thing 

for your Recon I would think you'll really want some weight on the back rack to help with traction for your drive wheel's I know my ATV is darn near helpless in 2WD


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally i don't unless my salter is on the back, but then again my Rubicon is 4x4 so I don't really need any. But since yours it 2wd i would defiantly through some bags of sand or salt on the back rack.


----------



## 92ramcharger (Jun 29, 2007)

Due to a wiring problem with the front hubs on my Sportsman I only have 2WD so I run v-bar chains on the back and about 120 lbs of weight and the 60 inch plow pushes snow just fine, I'm even thinking about adding 6 inches to each end of it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my old 2000 arctic cat 400 was 2wd and I put 150lbs on the back. but my new quad is 4wd and I dont need any weight on it.


----------



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

thats what i was thinking but i thought i would run it by you guys.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Usually not, but if theres alot of snow i just throw a 50lb salt bag on the rear rack.


----------



## awl51 (Jan 11, 2009)

plowinfarmer;712478 said:


> Do any of you put like a tractor weight on the back to give you more traction?


plowinfarmer, because of your name I wonder if you were toying with the idea of adding weight a la tractor - wheel weights or filled tires, for example. I was thinking for a while about doing this , a) because it's so effective; and b: because I don't like all the extra ballast located up so high on my rear rack -- it's like carrying a passenger all the time, and might not be so much fun after a slide and quick sideways stop.
Anyway, I dismissed the thought because I realized that this approach didn't seem to be designed with a suspension or lightweight vehicle in mind, and might tear up bearings, etc.. Be curious to know if anyone else has tried wheel weights or filled tires.

-andy


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

awl51;713544 said:


> plowinfarmer, because of your name I wonder if you were toying with the idea of adding weight a la tractor - wheel weights or filled tires, for example. I was thinking for a while about doing this , a) because it's so effective; and b: because I don't like all the extra ballast located up so high on my rear rack -- it's like carrying a passenger all the time, and might not be so much fun after a slide and quick sideways stop.
> Anyway, I dismissed the thought because I realized that this approach didn't seem to be designed with a suspension or lightweight vehicle in mind, and might tear up bearings, etc.. Be curious to know if anyone else has tried wheel weights or filled tires.
> 
> -andy


Although I have never had to use weight you must be carefull and anchor it if you hit a snow bank it could fly up and cause serious injury. I like my Rhino vs my Rancher just because the rhino is twice the weight and better for plowing, said that we have never had any problem with the Rancher doing the job. With a heavy plow hanging on the front, 4x4 is necessary as the rear end gets light. Time to get the big blower out as we are all out of places to push the snow lol.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Mine is 2wd and have 80 lbs of salt on the back at all times, sometime 120 lbs.


----------

